# Living north west of Madrid with kids



## stonehenge lass (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have never joined a forum before, always been a bit of a 'lurker' but I have found so much useful information so far about life in Madrid, moving to Madrid and schools, homes etc on this site and now we are so close to moving out I would love some last minute info and hopefully in the future, once the madness has settled, would like to be able to pass on my experiences to any future 'lurkers'

My husband has got perm employment in Getafe after working on a contract for the last 9 mths leaving me and our two girls at home!! The gamble paid off, and we are delighted to all be moving to Spain and the Madrid area. We are not keen in living in Getafe as I am told by Hubby that its quite Industrial, so are looking at Las Rozas & Majadahonda. We have sen lots of houses and have whittled it down to two : one in Molino de la Hoz, north west of Las Rozas - lovely views, quiet neighbourhood etc and the other in Majadahonda which is more populated and nearer to larger shops etc. I like the quiet option, and hubby is gravitating towards Majadahonda. _Any personal recommendations welcomed._

Schools - we have looked (websites only) at International schools which are very expensive, some are much more expensive than the private schools in the UK, which I was very surprised at. we have discovered a collection of Bilingual state schools and (excuse the spelling of this) Contradado (??)) which are semi private so not too expensive. Again, anyone who has experience of these I would love to hear??

My girls are 7 and 3

Also, bringing our family cat, any info on costs, flying him in etc would also be welcomed.

Sorry for all the questions. Thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice part of the world - you are lucky.

I don't know the area that well but my niece and her partner live a bit further out at Alpedrete and work in central Madrid. They would stress the importance of living near the railway so that might be worth bearing in mind...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stonehenge lass said:


> Hi everyone, I have never joined a forum before, always been a bit of a 'lurker' but I have found so much useful information so far about life in Madrid, moving to Madrid and schools, homes etc on this site and now we are so close to moving out I would love some last minute info and hopefully in the future, once the madness has settled, would like to be able to pass on my experiences to any future 'lurkers'
> 
> My husband has got perm employment in Getafe after working on a contract for the last 9 mths leaving me and our two girls at home!! The gamble paid off, and we are delighted to all be moving to Spain and the Madrid area. We are not keen in living in Getafe as I am told by Hubby that its quite Industrial, so are looking at Las Rozas & Majadahonda. We have sen lots of houses and have whittled it down to two : one in Molino de la Hoz, north west of Las Rozas - lovely views, quiet neighbourhood etc and the other in Majadahonda which is more populated and nearer to larger shops etc. I like the quiet option, and hubby is gravitating towards Majadahonda. _Any personal recommendations welcomed._
> 
> ...


The confessions of a forum user!
I don't usually go on forums either, this is the only one. Just as well with the amount of time I spend on here!

I work in Las Rozas and go up and down the A6 a ridiculous amount of times a day. I live further out.

I think you have already identified the differences in the areas. Molino de la Hoz is pretty much residential and you'll be totally reliant on a car. There are buses which are good, but the service is one an hour kind of thing, more at peak times. The road can be a bit hairy during the winter and it does snow... I know what you mean, it's a lovely place with great views and great walks around. This (Presa del Gasco) for example would be on your doorstep, LITERALLY!




















However, it's not near a station for you to get to work and if your not going to send your children to Logos or Berriz which are the schools there, then you'd have to take them to Las Rozas or somewhere to get to school everyday. Plenty of people do it, it might just not be what you want. Then any activities for the children, going out with friends etc etc - in the car and out on the A6 or the M505. I imagine it could get lonely and grey in the winter too - cold definitely, don't think it doesn't get cold up here!

Majadahonda is much closer to Madrid and Getafe, better public transport and more expensive I would have thought, but I'm guessing the price isn't important. I don't know Majadahonda well, but it is well known for being very conservative and "pijo" in the extreme. Pozuelo and Majadahonda are the kind of area that when you go through at around 5:00 - 6:00 in the afternoon you'll see the children in the parks with their nannys and/ or chicas, some of them in uniform. Obviously not all the town is like that, and let me tell you it's very very common to have someone to help you in the house here. After all, if both members of a couple are lucky enough to have work they're likely to be out of the house from 8:00 to 8:00, but anyway it's an upmarket area favoured by PP politicians and the like. I'm not sure if there's a train, I think so, but there are schools and services galore.
There's also Torrelodones further on up the A6. Also very upmarket (home to some famous Spanish entertainment artists) and also has some lovely parts and big houses, but not so out of the way as Molino de la Hoz. It also has a great bus service and a train. Or Las Matas right next to Torre. Plenty of schools too.
By the way there are private schools, concertado (between private and state) and state (bilingual [ish] English Spanish) and state
PS There is _*loads*_ of info about bringing over pets on the forum. Search for pets, bringing dog, transport dog or smth like that, or perhaps some kind soul will post some relevant threads
PPS. I'm sure there are nice parts to Getafe, but I think your OH is right, best not to live there if you can!


----------



## stonehenge lass (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Pesky Wesky - that really helps and confirmed what I thought already. Last year, when my OH was living in Madrid city, we (2.4 children) spent the summer holidays there (I know that seems madness to anyone who lives in Madrid as I am told its too hot and everyone escapes the city in August) anyway we spent a hot August there last year and he asked me if I could see myself living there. I had to admit that apart from the nice weather - I'm not a city girl. We currently live a few cow pats distance from Stonehenge and it couldn't be further from Madrid city in comparisons! But we visited NW of Madrid and scoped out the area and I warmed to the idea. Big adventure for us and the girls and a gr8 opportunity to learn a lovely language. Majadahonda did remind me a little of Milton Keynes (is that harsh?!) with its roundabouts, cross sections and houses after houses. I feel it might be a little too Metropolitan for this country girl. Molino de la Hoz looks lovely, but also near enough to civilisation when we want it. Obviously with our own transport etc. Thanks again, real excited!

S.L


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

stonehenge lass said:


> Hi everyone, I have never joined a forum before, always been a bit of a 'lurker' but I have found so much useful information so far about life in Madrid, moving to Madrid and schools, homes etc on this site and now we are so close to moving out I would love some last minute info and hopefully in the future, once the madness has settled, would like to be able to pass on my experiences to any future 'lurkers'
> 
> My husband has got perm employment in Getafe after working on a contract for the last 9 mths leaving me and our two girls at home!! The gamble paid off, and we are delighted to all be moving to Spain and the Madrid area. We are not keen in living in Getafe as I am told by Hubby that its quite Industrial, so are looking at Las Rozas & Majadahonda. We have sen lots of houses and have whittled it down to two : one in Molino de la Hoz, north west of Las Rozas - lovely views, quiet neighbourhood etc and the other in Majadahonda which is more populated and nearer to larger shops etc. I like the quiet option, and hubby is gravitating towards Majadahonda. _Any personal recommendations welcomed._
> 
> ...



Hi stonehenge lass, 

Did you look at the British Council School in Pozuelo de Alarcon? I've heard it's not bad and not as expensive as some of the other schools. I agree with Pesky Wesky that it would be easier to get around from Majadahonda especially in the winter. There is a little town called Boadilla Del Monte that you might want to look at also. Easy access to the highway for OH to get to work and some parts have beautiful views of the mountains. Parts of Boadilla are very country like. Especially near the Parque Boadilla. Good Luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Did you find what you were looking for in Molino, stonehenge lass?


----------



## stonehenge lass (Sep 17, 2011)

*Lovin' it!*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Did you find what you were looking for in Molino, stonehenge lass?


Thanks Pesky Wesky, we are here, in Molino and I have to say no regrets! Its lovely. A friend who was in Madrid for 3 years and then went back to the UK recently said to me she loved it in Madrid, but I should be prepared as she found it difficult settling in and hated it for the first 3 months. Well maybe I'm still in the honeymoon period, but I am loving it here. There have been a couple of frustrations, the main one being we couldn't look around the schools and ultimately choose one, we had to register at an address first then register at the local 'spanish local council office' and give them a list of 5 schools in order of preference. We were just allocated a school that could take the girls and In the first week when I was driving to and from home (Molino) to the outskirts of Las Rozas, (Entremontes, near Las Rozas shopping village and Heron City), to school 4 times a day, I was cross that we never got the choice of school, as we could have walked to Logos or Berriz - having said that Logos was quite expensive but Berriz was affordable. But driving around was at first scary, but it has given me such confidence now in such a short amount of time, I have been everywhere in my little banger! OH got a motorbike to get to work and in between un-packing and going to school 4 times a day I'm having a ball exploring. I have to say, when I'm driving home along the M505, seeing the view is great, and makes me realise how lucky we are to be having this experience. The school we were allocated is called Zola and is fantastic! I couldn't be more pleased with it now. It is bi-lingual, teaches English and German - and my eldest daughter (age 7) is in grade 2 primaria and her teacher is an American who has been here for 10 years and having that initial ease of communication in our first week was amazing. I am trying to learn Spanish ASAP via podcasts at the moment, then when we have a chance to see how the bills are going, I am going to look into Spanish classes locally. My eldest loves the school, but my youngest is not so keen on the long days. They start at 9am and finish at 5pm with a 2 hr break for lunch, but my youngest who is only 4 is used to doing three half days per week and has gone straight to 5 full days, so she is still in shock! 

On the whole, we are all really happy and glad we made the move to Spain, YES we do need two cars to get around, and although the public transport in Madrid is far better and cheaper here than in the UK, but having the freedom of a car has allowed me to just go off on my own, and not rely on communicating with bus drivers or figuring out the trains etc. My only problem at the moment is my own inability to speak the language, which I am trying to change. After that, it can only get better (even better!)

I also used EasyPet to transport our cat here, after reading about them on this forum, and they were great, went to my dads to pickup the cat, and delivered just outside Madrid where i met them on the A1. They sent texts very regularly to update me on his travels, so I would recommended them totally. 

Thanks to all for your advice, I hope that my experience here can help some other lurker like me some day!


----------



## nochocolatelikehome (Oct 27, 2011)

stonehenge lass said:


> Hi everyone, I have never joined a forum before, always been a bit of a 'lurker' but I have found so much useful information so far about life in Madrid, moving to Madrid and schools, homes etc on this site and now we are so close to moving out I would love some last minute info and hopefully in the future, once the madness has settled, would like to be able to pass on my experiences to any future 'lurkers'
> 
> My husband has got perm employment in Getafe after working on a contract for the last 9 mths leaving me and our two girls at home!! The gamble paid off, and we are delighted to all be moving to Spain and the Madrid area. We are not keen in living in Getafe as I am told by Hubby that its quite Industrial, so are looking at Las Rozas & Majadahonda. We have sen lots of houses and have whittled it down to two : one in Molino de la Hoz, north west of Las Rozas - lovely views, quiet neighbourhood etc and the other in Majadahonda which is more populated and nearer to larger shops etc. I like the quiet option, and hubby is gravitating towards Majadahonda. _Any personal recommendations welcomed._
> 
> ...


Hi

I have a friend who lives in Majadahonda and she loves it there, although when I visited I did find prices to be quite expensive.

Don't know enough about Las Rozas to advise but its definately worth spending a weekend in both places first to test drive the areas out before you move.

Good Luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stonehenge lass said:


> Thanks Pesky Wesky, we are here, in Molino and I have to say no regrets! Its lovely. A friend who was in Madrid for 3 years and then went back to the UK recently said to me she loved it in Madrid, but I should be prepared as she found it difficult settling in and hated it for the first 3 months. Well maybe I'm still in the honeymoon period, but I am loving it here. There have been a couple of frustrations, the main one being we couldn't look around the schools and ultimately choose one, we had to register at an address first then register at the local 'spanish local council office' and give them a list of 5 schools in order of preference. We were just allocated a school that could take the girls and In the first week when I was driving to and from home (Molino) to the outskirts of Las Rozas, (Entremontes, near Las Rozas shopping village and Heron City), to school 4 times a day, I was cross that we never got the choice of school, as we could have walked to Logos or Berriz - having said that Logos was quite expensive but Berriz was affordable. But driving around was at first scary, but it has given me such confidence now in such a short amount of time, I have been everywhere in my little banger! OH got a motorbike to get to work and in between un-packing and going to school 4 times a day I'm having a ball exploring. I have to say, when I'm driving home along the M505, seeing the view is great, and makes me realise how lucky we are to be having this experience. The school we were allocated is called Zola and is fantastic! I couldn't be more pleased with it now. It is bi-lingual, teaches English and German - and my eldest daughter (age 7) is in grade 2 primaria and her teacher is an American who has been here for 10 years and having that initial ease of communication in our first week was amazing. I am trying to learn Spanish ASAP via podcasts at the moment, then when we have a chance to see how the bills are going, I am going to look into Spanish classes locally. My eldest loves the school, but my youngest is not so keen on the long days. They start at 9am and finish at 5pm with a 2 hr break for lunch, but my youngest who is only 4 is used to doing three half days per week and has gone straight to 5 full days, so she is still in shock!
> 
> On the whole, we are all really happy and glad we made the move to Spain, YES we do need two cars to get around, and although the public transport in Madrid is far better and cheaper here than in the UK, but having the freedom of a car has allowed me to just go off on my own, and not rely on communicating with bus drivers or figuring out the trains etc. My only problem at the moment is my own inability to speak the language, which I am trying to change. After that, it can only get better (even better!)
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to reply to this. 
Glad to hear you're enjoying Molino. I know what you mean about driving along the road and realising how lucky you are. I have classes at 7:30 and 8:00 in the morning in La Rozas , but the sun rises I see are breathtaking and when the mountains are covered in snow it gives me such a lift (un subidón they say in Spanish).
I think you are having a real honeymoon period as the weather is about 15 degrees warmer than it usually is at this time of year, and I'm NOT exaggerating! Last year we had snow in October and the ski resorts opened early, so it just depends on the year. It usually snows more in January and Feb than before Xmas, but who knows this year.
As far as the schools go, well, as you weren't here at the beginning of the school year it's to be expected that you might not get places in the schools you wanted. Get ready for next year! The state schools usually do pre registration around easter, but I'm not sure what happens in privates.
Anyway, enjoy your time here
PW


----------



## monik (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,
I live in Boadilla del Monte and it's less expensive than Majadahonda and Pozuelo. If you need to get more information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

wellcome to madrid


----------

